# Uk v usa



## PARABROAD (Jul 7, 2012)

I posted this reply on a recent CCW poll thread. I thought I would post here to open up to all that may be interested

Got my CCW last month in Florida. Moved from the UK 14 months ago. 
The big difference between USA and UK in my personal opinion is that the gun laws here make for a less violent society.
UK suffers with more violent crime than USA. Fact...
the English law went soft whilst searching for election votes a considerable time ago. The BGs are the only ones that are armed.
British police have upped their armed numbers but, as we all know, they cant be everywhere at the 'wrong time and wrong place'
Its a very reassuring position for me to be in knowing that for the first time, I am able to match the aggression level aimed at my family, friends or me. Fight to protect this very valuable legislation at all costs. 
Be very clear on what a prospective elected government aim to do with your right before you go to the ballet boxes later this year


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I consider any constitutional right precious and will defend it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard PARABROAD, we're happy to have you with us. As a Virginian, we take our rights very serious and tend to watch our servants, elected and appointed, very closely in firearms-related matters. The chance of our government doing something in this country like what took place in the UK is pretty remote.... not impossible, but not probable. They know that there would be hell to pay at the ballot box and other places.

The spark which ignited the American Revolution was gun control. Were some current or future administration be of a mind to try this again, it would be my fervent hope that the ire of the People would be raised to such a cacophony that their blood would run in the streets and their rotting corpse would fester on polls. For if this ever came to pass, this nation would have already ceased to be America.

Anyway, on a lighter note, do enjoy your new found freedom and exercise it in safety and with pride.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

Dont think it cant happen though.Remember Katrina in New Orleans.Martial law was not declared and weapons were confiscated.We just need to make sure we exercise our right to vote and pray we make a wise choice.I do not agree with all of video content but does have some good points.

http://investmentwatchblog.com/army...nfiscate-constitutionally-protected-firearms/


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

The UK is a great place, but I'm glad I live here. God bless the USA.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

skullfr said:


> Dont think it cant happen though.Remember Katrina in New Orleans.Martial law was not declared and weapons were confiscated.We just need to make sure we exercise our right to vote and pray we make a wise choice.I do not agree with all of video content but does have some good points.
> 
> http://investmentwatchblog.com/army...nfiscate-constitutionally-protected-firearms/


Virginia has laws in place, and just strengthened this month, that prevent any governmental confiscation of private firearms in the event of an emergency, disaster, or catastrophe. I'm I so naive to believe that something like Katrina could never happen here? Not on your life, but there is far less chance of seeing what took place in and around New Orleans taking place in my state.

As for using the military to do this, they would be violating a number of laws. Firstly, would be the issuing party, which one might assume to be the president or a governor. If either of these parties were to issue an order to begin the process of taking private arms, the order would have no force of law behind it and would be an illegal order which would not require it's being carried out. And if an officer in the military were to carry it out, he would also be committing an act of treason as well.

The last company I worked for was a major defense contractor and as such, we frequently had military personnel on site for training and other venues. I asked a number of them what they thought would happen should the executive branch ever issue an order to begin confiscating privately owned firearms. To a man, they said that such an order would be illegal and a violation of their military oath. A few did say that they imagine a couple of officers might be willing to carry out the order but in their experience, most would not.

And you have to imagine this. Suppose such a military operation is unfolding in Columbia, SC and the military comes under fire (which they should if this were to take place). You can bet there would be some soldiers who would be thinking that if this is happening here, it's probably also happening in my hometown of Tulsa or Austin or Jackson or wherever.

The current occupier of the white house is not all that popular with the military. If this man were to issue such an order, I seriously doubt it would make it past first base. But then again as I stated, I am not so naive to believe or trust any government to abide by the laws of the states and the nation. Still 300 million guns in the hands of over 80 million citizens is something to be reckoned with by even the fool at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I agree on that as I feel that the Katrina incident opened a lot of eyes to the possibility of it.I see more and more of articles where police and military are doing alot of soul searching on it.I also dont think it would happen again but it is always a possibility.We all know a real world SHTF is more than likely going to be a natural or man made disaster.They happen all too frequently.My area has alot of this types of disasters throughout its history.I really want to believe that LEO and military will do the right thing but I trust none wholly.Too many documented cases to be totally trustworthy.


----------

